# He won't listen--AT ALL



## TheBomber

We recently rescued a 4 month old German Shepherd puppy. He was found at the dump. We have only had him about 2 weeks. Bomber can sit. He is crate trained. He will go to the bathroom outside. However, he will not listen to anything my husband or I tell him. If we tell him "no" he does not listen. He keeps doing whatever he was doing. When he does listen we tell him "good boy" and give him a treat. He likes to bite as well as pull when walking on a leash. We are trying to get him to not do this. As of right now we are keeping him in the garage while we get a fence around the house so he can run around in the yard. My neighbors have small dogs and we don't want Bomber to hurt them. We try to get him out everyday and play with him and exercise him until we get the fence put in. Does anyone have any suggestions about how to get him to listen?

BTW: We did sign him up for Obedience Classes at our local Petsmart but those do not start until December 13th!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Welcome to the board and thanks for rescuing this dog. 

It's not clear from your post whether he lives in the garage or in your house? It's especially important to keep a new puppy nearby all of the time. Gsds are especially pack oriented and do best when living inside with their pack. Having them with you helps build a strong bond and makes training much easier. 

Also, chances are that he has no idea what "No" and lots of other things you're telling him mean so it's probably not a matter of listening as much as understanding. I've had much better luck with redirecting puppies to something I do want them to do and then praising them. When I have a puppy or foster puppy I carry treats and a toy with me at all times and set the pup up for success so that s/he understands what it is I want and get rewarded for any little thing they do the way I'd like them to do it. 

And...where are the pictures of your new pup????????????


----------



## TheBomber

Thanks for the input. 

We are keeping Bomber in the garage, not the house. My husband and I do not want him in the house. He will be a dog that stays outside or in the garage. 

About the picture....I cannot figure out how to add one to my profile.


----------



## RocketDog

He's not listening because he doesn't know what any of the commands you're giving him are yet. Can you find other classes sooner? Or go to the puppy section on here, there is great information about starting clicker training. Imagine someone talking to you in a foreign language. That's what it's like for him right now. 

He's only a baby, the biting phase will pass. He's just trying to play, but redirect him to a toy. Keep them around you at all times and don't make the biting about the reaction he gets from you. 

Get a long leash so he can play in the yard too, and exercise him! When mine was starting out on a leash, I stopped as soon as he started pulling. Yes, it took forever sometimes to go 10 ft, but he walks excellently now. 

Start training him in other things, like "leave it" but keep the sessions short, 3-8 mins max, several times a day. Give him lots of stuffed kongs to chew to give you a break. 

Again, there are lots of good links in the puppy section, and tab289's youtube channel has excellent videos. CHeck it out, and welcome!!


----------



## RocketDog

Also, yes--you have to puppy proof the house. Just like when people have babies--there is some modification that has to be done. 

If you watch him when you can, and crate him the rest of the time (say you're gone) he can learn to live in the house fine. And he'll behave better, I promise.


----------



## CeCe

Very sad to hear your pup won't be living inside with you. It sounds as though he may have been better off at the dump.


----------



## Geeheim

Why don't you want him in the house with you and your husband? It's such a shame that he isn't allowed to be inside with you all and be apart of your family. =(


----------



## KZoppa

he isnt listening because he most likely doesnt know what you're asking of him. Obedience training will help but if he isnt able to develope a bond with you and be a part of the family, thats going to be difficult to do. 

These dogs were bred to work closely with their people. Its one of the things that made them such efficient herding dogs. A dog who is left outside will make their own entertainment and could become a problem barker out of boredom and/or anxiety. Then you have to think about the potential the dog will escape the yard to find their own entertainment or develope aggression and bite someone which is a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## k_sep

I agree with what others are saying, he doesn't know the commands yet. You can't just shout "no" at a puppy repeatedly and expect results. What worked really well with Luna when she was younger (she's still fairly young) and other dogs I've had in the past is redirecting. If he's chewing on the leash (or you!) when walking, then have a treat or toy handy so you can get him chewing on appropriate things. Luna used to have a fetish for shoes and socks. She chewed up about five separate shoes before she learned to chew only on her toys. Also, since he's still fairly young, I'd recommend keeping the training sessions short. I always exercised my pup till she was tired, then did some training with her. She always focused much better when she was tired and not as easily distracted. Maybe try working on the "focus" command so you're not just shouting at him randomly when he does something wrong. 

Just curious, but why do you want to keep him outside/in the garage? Petsmart might also not be your best bet for training; good for socialization, but most of the trainers aren't great (there are a few that are good though, hope you have luck in that department!) Clicker training has also worked wonders for my girl; you should definitely look into it.


----------



## GSKnight

TheBomber said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> We are keeping Bomber in the garage, not the house. My husband and I do not want him in the house. He will be a dog that stays outside or in the garage.


I agree with the others... keeping Bomber in the house with you will be better for both you and the dog. He will be part of the family and work so much harder to please you. The dog hair and occasional chewed item are just a bonus!!!


----------



## NancyJ

One consideration for keeping this dog outside in a fence is that GSDs are intelligent dogs who want to do something most times. He will probably not lie calmly in the backyard waiting for you to come home and spend a few minutes with him.

He will probably bark, dig up your yard, etc. What is the point of having a dog if he is just going to be kept outside? I know there are reasons to keep a working dog outside but usually those dogs get a whole lot of one on one time with their people.

I have a 4.5 month old pup and he is most decidely a handful ......... and is getting ready to go into the stage where he challenges the limits. It takes a lot of work to properly raise a puppy. Glad you are taking classes.


----------



## GSKnight

I couldn't help but think about this thread while getting ready for work...

My fear is that following this path is setting Bomber up for failure and he will end up back in the shelter before long. He will get destructive and aggressive, possibly with you and your family. 

Obviously, you care about this dog, and have made the commitment to adopt him. If handled correctly, this dog would be an amazing friend that would willingly lay down his life for you and be good in the home and with children. 

On top of that, tell your husband, he can blame his farting on the dog (how cool is that?)


----------



## Anthony8858

You may not like my answer......

I think you should find your dog another home. Keeping a dog in the garage, away from socialization, is not my idea of a happy pet.
He's only 4 months old, and at an age, where there's a better chance that someone would take him off your hands.

Your decision to isolate him from your home, is an early indication that you may not accept this dog into a loving, long term relationship.

I'll put it cut and dry.....

You either commit 100% to allow this dog into your life as a pet, and give it the love and family socialization it requires, or take care of it, while you search for another home for him.

And to answer the original question.... How can you expect him to know what "No" means? Who taught him?


Sorry.


----------



## Kittilicious

CeCe said:


> Very sad to hear your pup won't be living inside with you. It sounds as though he may have been better off at the dump.


That is harsh. 

I do hope you, the OP, reconsider having him in the house with you. Give him a week in the house just as a test run and I bet you will see a HUGE change in how much he listens to you & your husband! Give him lots of toys, attention & praise and he'll become your best friend! Out in the garage & in the yard - he's his own best friend and thats pretty lonely.


----------



## Twyla

TheBomber said:


> We recently rescued a 4 month old German Shepherd puppy. He was found at the dump. We have only had him about 2 weeks. Bomber can sit. He is crate trained. He will go to the bathroom outside. However, he will not listen to anything my husband or I tell him. If we tell him "no" he does not listen. He keeps doing whatever he was doing. When he does listen we tell him "good boy" and give him a treat. He likes to bite as well as pull when walking on a leash. We are trying to get him to not do this. As of right now we are keeping him in the garage while we get a fence around the house so he can run around in the yard. My neighbors have small dogs and we don't want Bomber to hurt them. We try to get him out everyday and play with him and exercise him until we get the fence put in. Does anyone have any suggestions about how to get him to listen?
> 
> BTW: We did sign him up for Obedience Classes at our local Petsmart but those do not start until December 13th!


First your pup was bred to live closely with you. Forget the garage. Leash Bomber to you while he learns the routine of the house. It will help the bond form between the 2 of you. It will make it easier to keep an eye on him and be ready to redirect when he gets into something..... as puppies will do. It will help Bomber learn what is expected of him. As your bond forms you will find he 'listens' more. When he is off leash in the house with you, use baby gates to keep him corralled in the same room with you. I've seen the typical baby gate at wallyworld for $10. Since he probably doesn't have a solid recall, use a 20/30 ft training lead outside. It'll keep his curiosity from getting him in trouble and the neighbors little dogs safe from his rough play.

As far as biting, that is being a puppy. They aren't called landsharks for nothing . I did the 'ouch' and offering a toy instead.

Once the fence is built, he will love getting out and being free to run in the yard. He will still need one on one play with you, plus the training, plus the walks on leash. And he will definitely still need to live in house with you. Otherwise, you are only asking for trouble when his brain kicks in to make his own entertainment.

If you just aren't able to see yourself becoming the family this pup needs to thrive, I agree with what another poster said.... it would be better to rehome him while he is still this young and easier to place.


----------



## kiya

It's sad that you won't allow the pup to live with you in the house. Unfortunately unless you are going to spend most of your time in the garage, he won't learn how to be a "good boy". He will get bored being alone which most likely will cause him to become distructive, when he does see you or other family members he will become so over excited he will be labeled "out of control" and of course at that point you wont be able to let him in the house because he never learned any manors. 
Please reconcider getting a crate and allow him to become part of your family, he will be a much better dog for it.


----------



## Stella's Mom

kiya said:


> It's sad that you won't allow the pup to live with you in the house. Unfortunately unless you are going to spend most of your time in the garage, he won't learn how to be a "good boy". He will get bored being alone which most likely will cause him to become distructive, when he does see you or other family members he will become so over excited he will be labeled "out of control" and of course at that point you wont be able to let him in the house because he never learned any manors.
> Please reconcider getting a crate and allow him to become part of your family, he will be a much better dog for it.



Ditto the sentiment. German Shepherd's do best when treated like one of the family. Living in the garage is terrible. Why rescue a dog if you are going to keep treat that family member as an outcast?


----------



## TheBomber

First off...

To all the people saying we should give him back up for adoption...

Who's to say the people who left him at the dump didn't let him live inside with them? I REALLY do not appreciate the comment made about him being better off at the dump.

We will love our gsd just as much if not more than everyone jumping to conclusions and saying that our new puppy deserves better.

Just because our new puppy lives outside during the day and not in the house, doesn't mean we don't love him. If he stayed inside he would be alone anyways... We have to work for a living... My family has the really bad habit of eating...

We spend several hours a day after work playing, petting, and just being with Bomber. We take him to our other family and friends houses with us to socialize him with other people and their pets. In fact, he's going to Thanksgiving dinner at my in-laws house. He's going to love the turkey bones we give him!

I believe my original post was misconstrued by saying he stays in the garage...

He only stays in the garage at night to protect him from the elements.

He has been given a second chance to grow up in a loving family that will allow him to enjoy life. And yes, he will be happy playing and running around outside. I mean, he is a dog afterall...

To the few that have commented on our original question, thank you. We are truly thankful for the advice.

And yes, more pictures to come.


----------



## NancyJ

Ok please don't take wrong but COOKED turkey bones are not at all a good idea. (Also not the skin either)

I am not judging your decision TO leave him outside but he needs a secure dog pen if you plan on doing that. I can almost guarantee you he will create mayhem in your back dog unless he is incredibly mellow.


----------



## Suka

Omg do NOT give your dog turkey bones! 

Turkey may be a holiday treat, but the Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals warned that the Thanksgiving meal can be dangerous for pets.

Pet owners should avoid giving their dogs or other pets turkey bones, which can splinter and become fatal if they are ingested, according to Ana Bustilloz of the SPCA's Los Angeles chapter.
She also offered a series of other holiday reminders for pet owners:
The combination of turkey skin and gravy have too much fat and long-term ingestion can cause pancreatitis in pets.

Don't give your pets chocolate, which can make animals sick.
Discard leftover bones and bits of turkey in a plastic bag tied securely and disposed in a dumpster with a secure lid so stray animals can't get to them. 

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Dont-Feed-Your-Dog-Turkey-Bones.html


----------



## TheBomber

Noted...No turkey bones. I meant it as a joke to begin with. Jeez, ya'll people are intense.


----------



## chelle

TheBomber said:


> Noted...No turkey bones. I meant it as a joke to begin with. Jeez, ya'll people are intense.


Previous poster answered that. They splinter.

Sorry no one could talk you into getting the dog out of the garage. You seem dead-set, so I won't bother trying to talk you into it, too.


----------



## mebully21

at a puppy at 5 months old he has the attention span of a gnat, so it will take alot of time and training to get him to understand commands and rules...
as far as living in the garage, that is your choice,just make sure you give him a nice bed OFF the cold ground to sleep on, and keep all poisons away from him, as puppies get into everything... i work for a living, and all my dogs live in the house with me, not only is it a better bonding and training scenerio, living outside or in a garage will be detrement to his upbringing.... get a crate to crate him when you are working, this way he doesnt get into mischief in the house. if its due to his fur, then just vaccum ..... i vaccum and have no problems with dog fur, and i have 3 dogs.. the more you keep him inthe house the more he can learn house manners.. and a 5 month old PUPPY shouldnt be in a garage or yard... 
if you dont want a dog to be part of your family then dont have one, dogs crave human companionship, and keeping him in the garage and playing with him for a few hours isnt going to be enough and you will have problems down the road..


----------



## GSKnight

Some people were overly harsh... but most were genuinely concerned about you, your family and your dog... myself included.


----------



## Suka

TheBomber said:


> Noted...No turkey bones. I meant it as a joke to begin with. Jeez, ya'll people are intense.


You'll find something an interesting commonality of human beings on the internet. When it comes to special topic forums (this one is GSDs), the regulars are absolutely passionate about the topic!!!

Which is why you have so many naysayers to your terrible idea of a dog who should be a family pet living in the garage.

Oh, one other thing about online forums - it's *really* hard to convey nuances like "joking" in text - a lot of us do it using emotes (the little smiley faces) but sometimes even that doesn't do it and people still take us seriously even though we were just trying to be funny. :wild: <--- like this is my favorite emote.


----------



## RocketDog

Hi again. 

I wanted to share my experiences with you regarding dogs and living outside.  

When I was 21 I got my first shepherd. He was a mix, but apparently mostly GSD. I lived in an apt the first month and a half, so he lived inside. The second month and a half, I lived in a house, and he lived inside. Then I moved to my parents house, and my dad wouldn't let him sleep inside. My mom and I would bring him in when my dad was at work, though.  Then I moved to Montana, and he spent about half and half in and out. I can honestly say, he preferred to sleep outside most of the time because he got too hot inside, but he spent PLENTY of time in the house. During the summer, he spent all day in, because it was too hot out. I got married, had 3 kids and moved a few times. He finally died of osteosarcoma at just shy of 10. He had impeccable house manners, but did spend a fair amount of time out. 

The second dog we got, a yellow lab, was already past puppyhood, and although he came from a breeder who had a heated (radiant floor heat) converted barn (AWESOME KENNEL SET UP) that allowed each dog to come and go as they pleased to the 5 acres and he had been housebroken, etc, he would not stay outside. It only took me a few days to realize he needed his people in a way my shepherd didn't. For another 11 years, we had a wonderful, amazing dog that was in many ways probably the best dog I will ever have. Yes, we had dog hair, but we also had a dog that would let out a deep, serious bark if he heard something at night that he felt worthy of, and he was INSIDE, where he could actually let us know if someone was trying the front door, instead of in the backyard fence. Plus, while I would never want my dog to lose his life over my tv, an outside dog isn't going to help you much if someone's coming in a front window. My kids felt so much safer with him in. When they were small, they would have nightmares and DH and I would be so tired, we'd tell them to get Cobie and he'd hop up on their bed, and they would feel so much better and it was hilarious--for some reason, he didn't like sleeping on beds, and we could always tell the minute they'd gone back to sleep. There'd be this thump and Cobie would go back to his own bed in the family room. While he was a lab, believe me- he was a big, solid dog and had the best nerve, confidence and when he stood and faced something with his tail straight out and a little up, his hackles up all the way, and that growl coming out of him, an intruder may decide the next house down the way is a better choice. 

My point is, I feel I had a happy, healthy dog that lived outside. But I also realized that the relationship really can be so much more when they're with you, and no, my house didn't smell. LOL I don't know if you have kids, but they'll feel better if you're gone with the dog inside. Just something to consider. Also, my dog had an insulated, wooden doghouse with a thick metal roof, a couple inches off the ground, that I would pack full of straw. Be aware that outside dogs can "smell" more than inside ones, too. 

Good luck, you may try to find some books at your library. Ian Dunbar, Patricia McConnell, Shirley Kong (??) I think are EXCELLENT.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

TheBomber said:


> I believe my original post was misconstrued by saying he stays in the garage...
> 
> He only stays in the garage at night to protect him from the elements.


So he's outside in the yard during the day and in the garage at night? Why can't you bring him in the house at night? My dogs sleep in their crates in our bedroom - they're safe, they're warm and comfortable, they're not barking and annoying the neighbors, and I like having them with us. They like it too. We also work during the day, like most people, but when we get home, the dogs come inside with us. Other than weekends, I question how much interaction your dog will be having with your family if he never gets to come in the house with all of you. Do you spend hours every evening out in the yard with him or hanging out in the garage?


----------



## k_sep

Cassidy's Mom said:


> So he's outside in the yard during the day and in the garage at night? Why can't you bring him in the house at night? My dogs sleep in their crates in our bedroom - they're safe, they're warm and comfortable, they're not barking and annoying the neighbors, and I like having them with us. They like it too. We also work during the day, like most people, but when we get home, the dogs come inside with us. Other than weekends, I question how much interaction your dog will be having with your family if he never gets to come in the house with all of you. Do you spend hours every evening out in the yard with him or hanging out in the garage?


Now I'm confused as well. In your first post you said you keep him in the garage right now because you don't have a fenced in yard, but now you're saying that he only stays in the garage at night? Where does he stay when you're not home and working if he's not in the garage? 

I, personally, don't think it's a bad thing to keep your dogs outside when you're working. I do the same thing. When no one is home, my dogs are in the backyard. When I'm home, they do come in side though. My main question is *why* you don't want your dog inside at all? I'm not trying to criticize, I'm just curious.


----------



## CeCe

I'm sorry about my comment-yes it was harsh and I overreacted. The dog in my icon, Jake, was raised only outside with little human interaction and his previous owners allowed flies to eat pieces of his ears that he is now missing so that's why I got so emotional upon hearing about your pup being outside. It sounds as if you and your family really love this puppy and are trying to raise him the best you can. I do encourage you to let him in the house when you are home however-the people on this forum can help you with any issues you have with him in the house. Good luck with the puppy and thanks for rescuing him.


----------



## chelle

TheBomber said:


> ...He is crate trained. He will go to the bathroom outside. We *try* to get him out everyday and play with him and exercise him until we get the fence put in. Does anyone have any suggestions about how to get him to listen?


I sort of glossed over this at first. You say he's crate trained, but how do you know if he's only outside or in the garage? And if he is already crate trained, why in the world wouldn't you run with that so he can be inside? The work has been "done" in that case! And of course he goes to the bathroom outside, isn't that his only option? You say you *try* to get him out every day, does that mean you can't do so every day? So is the little dude in the garage sometimes all day/all night without getting out? Just wanting to be sure I understand.



TheBomber said:


> We are keeping Bomber in the garage, not the house. *My husband and I do not want him in the house. He will be a dog that stays outside or in the garage.*


Curious as to why. I know plenty of people keep their dogs outdoors, so I'm not debating that necessarily, other than this is a pup yet and you want better behavior and bonding and that'll be hampered by the lack of contact that comes with living alongside the dog.

Basically, you're mostly a stranger to this dog, yet you want him to listen to you. At such a young age and unknown background, that seems like a whole lot to expect. Granted I'm a rookie in many ways here, but I've always believed the human to dog BOND is critical as the foundation of the training. I suppose it isn't necessarily required to train a dog, but just IMHO, it makes training so much more rewarding and fun.


----------



## doggiedad

you can't train a dog that's in the garage or yard. he
has to be near you to learn. find a trainer. what's the purpose
of keeping a dog in the yard or garage???


----------



## GSDMUM

I am glad that you rescued this dog but you must realize that this breed of dog is very special and they do not do well being alone, away from their pack ( your family ). They are not a typical Yard dog and to religate him as such would not be fair to him. You and your family would be missing out on a very special bond that you would not regret and your dog would be happy and better behaved.

In order for you dog to listen to you, you MUST establish a good bond with him, which means devoting your love and attention on him and including him in your home and with your family. These dogs need attention and good training, plus alot of love.

If you don't want him running freely around your home, get a regular crate for his sleep periods, in your room if you have the room but not in the garage! During the day supervise romps outside, play and teach him. Take him for walks outside of your yard. When in the house, purchase an excercise pen for your pup so that he can be in a larger environment but not running free, and still be in the family room as you watch TV and socialize. Be sure to put something comfortable for him to lay on and lots of toys, but play with him, all of you. If you don't want to do that find a good home for him where they would welcome him into the home environment.

A dog is a commitment and is a member of the family. Do what's best for him in the long run.


----------



## GSDMUM

I needed to add that when I was first married, we had another breed of dog who was around a year old with a very thick coat of hair on him and we kept him outside, fenced in. The vet said that he had such thick hair that he would be fine in the snow. He loved it outside,chased squirrels all day, had shelter and we brought him in if the weather was too cold...but he still couldn't wait to get outside, even slept in the snow instead of his sheltered area sometimes. He lived till age 15 but we did not have the bond with him as we do with out shepherds. We read up on them and regret not having the other dog in our house. We and our shepherds were so bonded, they were our best friends. They tend to follow you wherever you are in the house. Mine even sat and sit by the bathroom door when I am in there. I had read that they always want to keep their owners in sight, when the owners are home.

If you have good shelter for him outside when you guys are working and bring him inside, with you when you get home it would be much better.

I do think that you bringing him everywhere and to enjoy your family during Thanksgiving is great. Keep doing that and including him, just please reconsider him staying in your home after work and at night.


----------



## TheBomber

Thanks for everyone's concern for our new companion, Bomber. 

Just as an update and to put everyone's mind at ease, Bomber is doing great.

Even though he sleeps in the insulated garage at night, he is able to spend alot of time with us. I enjoy doing all my flower and landscaping and my husband spends alot of time in our other garage restoring cars as a hobby. Bomber is able to spend all this time with us. When it is time to go to bed, Bomber walks back into the garage kennel and lays down in his bed. 

Once we are able to get a dog door installed, we plan on moving his kennel outside for him to have shelter when he doesn't want to be indoors but also build him his own "go-to" place in the garage, for when it is storming or really cold.

Oh yeah, Bomber loves playing with the neighbors dogs and the water hose!

Thanks again.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

So he's _never_ in the house with you? Why can't his garage kennel be moved into the house instead of outside?


----------



## PaddyD

Your dog is not a pet, he is a possession. He is not part of your family, he is an object. He is just something you have. You don't share your life with him, you just manipulate him for your needs. Give him to a family that knows how to raise a pet. This is not the 19th century, it is the 21st century.


----------



## sparra

PaddyD said:


> Your dog is not a pet, he is a possession. He is not part of your family, he is an object. He is just something you have. You don't share your life with him, you just manipulate him for your needs. Give him to a family that knows how to raise a pet. This is not the 19th century, it is the 21st century.


Really??
I think you need to go buy yourself a good punching bag.....


----------



## katieliz

please be aware that although you are surely free to raise your dog in the way you choose, most posters on this board (who generally have a great deal of experience with and knowledge of these dogs), will strongly disagree with your plan. some will be more polite about it than others. 

i also must warn you...the garage is a very dangerious place for a dog to live, i once rescued a girl who was kept in the garage. unless you never use your garage for anything to do with your vehicles, it's very unhealthy for a dog to live where vehicles are kept because they absorb the gasoline or diesel fumes through their skin. 

i know you must know that dogs are pack animals, highly social and dependent on interaction with their "family". it's a very lonely life for a dog to live in a garage where their guardian "tries" to get them out at least every day. in any case, please be very careful about the fumes issue.

also, i'm sorry to tell you that the training classes at petsmart are better than nothing, but barely. and no matter how much "training" you do, i think a certain lack of bonding and human interaction intelligence may be an issue. maybe not. 

i hope it all works out for this boy who surely had a difficult beginning to his life. bless his heart.


----------



## Kaity

Use "no" followed by whatever else. no, leave it etc.

Why rescue when you're not going to pay full attention to the pup? Sounds like he/she could become really destructive within a short time if not given proper human socialization-which means being apart of your "pack," not just an object thrown in the garage because you don't want your precious house ruined. Why not look at training IN the house? Tie a leash around your waist or crate the pup when it cannot be supervised or get an x pen? If the pup bonds with you, there's probably a better chance of it wanting to do a command rather than feeling like it has to. Theres a big difference with that, more often than not the dog should WANT and enjoy following an obedience command. Dogs only know what you teach them. All the "bad" behaviours are acceptable to them, unless taught otherwise.

If he keeps doing what he's doing, you remove him from the situation and correct or re-direct him to something more appropriate. 

The yard shouldn't be a form of exercise and just excuse his walks and play time at the park. You can get a long lead from Home Depot or whatever and hold one end while he runs around, otherwise you need to be providing an outlet for him if you don't want him to act up. For the biting/pulling on the leash, get a prong collar or something and snap it when he acts up until he learns to walk on a flat collar. I'm sure a better rescue home could be provided for Bomber if you're not willing to actually make him apart of your family, just IMO.


----------



## rgollar

I could not imagine not having my dog in my home with me. There is so much I want to say about this but I think this is the time when I should just keep it to myself. I just do not see how this dog will truly bond with you. Sorry it just bothers me the thought of a puppy alone at night in a garage. I view my dog as my child and I would never leave my child out alone. I will stop now because I have nothing nice to say.


----------



## Kaity

If the pup is crate trained, I don't see why you cannot move his crate IN THE HOUSE or in your room at night.. if he's not making any noise or causing trouble since he is already crate trained, really.. you haven't told us WHY you won't allow him in the house.

People like you really piss me off. Don't own a dog unless you're going to treat it as more than a dog, like he is. He DESERVES, at the very least, to be with you and your husband. Sorry, but I can't live without my dog near me. German shepherds are velcro dogs, they will follow you wherever you go in the house and sometimes get in the way as puppies but eventually learn not to. Even if I go take a shower, Vida is laying beside the shower. And your comment about him being a dog after all, right? Yes, he is a dog and yes, he does and will enjoy the outdoors but I can almost guarantee that he would rather be with you majority of the time.


----------



## TheBomber

I am sick and tired of everyone giving me their opinion. I did not ask for advice on how to raise my puppy, I asked for advice on how to help him behave. It is my puppy and it is mine and my husband's choice whether or not we keep him in the yard or in the house or in the garage or if we want him to live in a car for that matter. It is no one's business anyway on how I raise my puppy. I am not on here bashing everyone for the way they raise their dogs. 

This will be my last post and I will NEVER be back on this website. I understand you are extremely passionate about your dog, but that is no excuse to be mean to people. 

BTW: It is a dog, NOT a kid.


----------



## Harley0312

TheBomber said:


> I am sick and tired of everyone giving me their opinion. I did not ask for advice on how to raise my puppy, I asked for advice on how to help him behave. It is my puppy and it is mine and my husband's choice whether or not we keep him in the yard or in the house or in the garage or if we want him to live in a car for that matter. It is no one's business anyway on how I raise my puppy. I am not on here bashing everyone for the way they raise their dogs.
> 
> This will be my last post and I will NEVER be back on this website. I understand you are extremely passionate about your dog, but that is no excuse to be mean to people.
> 
> BTW: It is a dog, NOT a kid.


I would hate to see how you raise your kids then, this dog will not respect you or listen to you because you dont spend enough time with him. only a matter of time before he starts barking all the time.


----------



## Harley0312

There is a reason they are called velcro dogs, and youd think that a hundred people telling you its best for a GSD to live inside with a family it probably has some truth to it.


----------



## k_sep

TheBomber said:


> I am sick and tired of everyone giving me their opinion. I did not ask for advice on how to raise my puppy, I asked for advice on how to help him behave. It is my puppy and it is mine and my husband's choice whether or not we keep him in the yard or in the house or in the garage or if we want him to live in a car for that matter. It is no one's business anyway on how I raise my puppy. I am not on here bashing everyone for the way they raise their dogs.
> 
> This will be my last post and I will NEVER be back on this website. I understand you are extremely passionate about your dog, but that is no excuse to be mean to people.
> 
> BTW: It is a dog, NOT a kid.


Indeed, you asked how to help him behave because he won't listen to you. Any dog that spends most of his time away from you, his "family", is not going to listen to you. People are advising you on how to build a deep bond with your dog, a bond that will facilitate trust and so he will LISTEN TO YOU. See the connection? 

Plenty of people asked you WHY you didn't want him in the house. You never even bothered to answer that, so how can you expect people to help you?

As for everyone being "mean" to you...well, I'm not excusing some of the more antagonistic posts, but you must be new to the internet.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

TheBomber said:


> I am sick and tired of everyone giving me their opinion. *I did not ask for advice on how to raise my puppy, I asked for advice on how to help him behave*.


Well, I'm sorry that you don't like the opinions you were given - you did ask for them, though, and that's what people have been doing, giving their opinion. I hope you don't give up on the board because there is a lot of great info here that might help you. But as you have already seen, you may not always like the advice you're given. 

One very important thing you don't seem to understand is that _how you raise your puppy has a direct relation to how he behaves._ I can't stress that enough. Yes, you are free to raise him however you like, but that does not change the fact that it will affect his behavior, for good or ill. 

I also don't understand why you are resisting answering the simple question of why he can't live in the house with you and your family. If you have a good reason you could share it with us and maybe we'd understand why things have to be the way they are. If you don't have a good reason maybe you would reconsider your decision and allow him to come inside. If you have some concerns (shedding? muddy floors?) people may have some suggestions to help you overcome those potential problems. Or you could just leave because your feelings are hurt that you're not being told what you want to hear.


----------



## hps

Now don't get mad at me people, But i happen to agree with the OP. "IT"S THEIR DOG" Our dog Ritz is in the house, stays in the house lives in the house,is a HUGE part of the family but this is what we have chosen. The OP has chosen this for their dog. But on the other hand OP this is why your dog is acting as you say. "It doesn't know what ur talking about" You asked and got replies that you don't like. SORRY!!!


----------



## billsharp

Dear TheBomber:

So your husband works on cars in the garage? Maybe you can help me.

I just bought a slightly used Maserati. It is in pristine condition. I plan to keep it up on blocks in the backyard, with the windows down, except on Sundays. On Sundays I'll take it for a short spin around the block while I listen to some tunes on the stereo. I don't plan to wash it, since it will get clean from being rained on and in, and I won't need to tune it up ever, since I will only run it on Sundays.

My question is: How can I maximize the resale value of my new car?

(p.s.: I posted this first on a Maserati message board, but you would not believe the rude responses I got!)

Thanks!


----------



## RocketDog

Bill, I was just about to post and say I loved Cassidy's Mom's post, but I might love yours just a wee bit more.


----------



## Kaity

We love our dogs, we love the breed and most of us are passionate about it. Sorry if you feel insulted, but you SHOULD because you're NOT taking the correct steps to establish a good healthy relationship with your pup = it will not listen. Not hard to figure out there buddy.

SMH.


----------



## chelle

TheBomber said:


> ....I did not ask for advice on how to raise my puppy, I asked for advice on how to help him behave. .............
> 
> BTW: It is a dog, NOT a kid.


But I don't think you understand that you are just not going to get the behavior* that you want* if you *raise it in the way you describe*. It's just that simple. That's not condemnation or attack, it's just the truth.

Your poor dog came from a dump. WHO KNOWS what the poor thing endured or how long he was there. It's pretty safe to say this dog has never bonded to a human in a meaningful way and NEEDS THAT VERY MUCH. I'm unclear who crate trained him or taught him sit -- the rescue? - but it goes to show he IS TRAINABLE in the right conditions. 

I think the frustration you're receiving from people here is due to the fact that you're treating this guy as "just a dog" and expecting results that you're just not going to get if this little dude is out in the garage without the opportunity to be a part of the family and to bond with your family. There are multiple training opportunities in the house that you're missing out on. Are you simply too lazy to do these things in your home? What IS this about? Don't like dog hair? Worried about chewing? There are workarounds to so many problems, but you don't care. You're adamant about keeping that dog in the garage, period. Personally I think anyone who keeps a *pup* in the garage is certainly not a "dog person". Did the rescue know you had no intentions of ever letting the dog indoors?

People here work *very hard* to get the results they get. Very hard. To think there is a "shortcut" to getting what you want as you banish a puppy to a garage is insulting to those who put in the enormous time, energy and effort. 

My guess is you'll be back in a few months, six months, under a different username asking advice on a whole lot of behavioral issues..... I hope you'll take the advice offered then.

Good luck.


----------



## 1rockyracoon1

OP if you can get yourself and the pup into obedience training and working with and playing with the dog on a daily bases you will start to see the results you want I think.
I really hate to say it but I honestly disagree with most of what has been said. honestly as long as the dog gets attention and mental stimulation every day I dont see anything wrong with it sleeping in the garage over sleeping in the house. Now if its is just out there and gets no attention and by itself all day that is one thing. but as the op has said they spend lots of time with him and are planning obedience training. I have seen many dogs that sleep outside/in garage and have bonded really well with the owners. This is just my opinion and its how I feel so and I just wanted to state it as everyone else. (FYI even if you dont agree with what I have said dont bother replying to it i dont really need to be told its already obvious)


----------



## Anthony8858

Forgetaboutit.... The OP is probably sitting in the garage, snuggled up next to the lawnmower.

Time to move on.


----------



## chelle

1rockyracoon1 said:


> OP if you can get yourself and the pup into obedience training and working with and playing with the dog on a daily bases you will start to see the results you want I think.
> I really hate to say it but I honestly disagree with most of what has been said. honestly as long as the dog gets attention and mental stimulation every day I dont see anything wrong with it sleeping in the garage over sleeping in the house. Now if its is just out there and gets no attention and by itself all day that is one thing. but as the op has said they spend lots of time with him and are planning obedience training. I have seen many dogs that sleep outside/in garage and have bonded really well with the owners. This is just my opinion and its how I feel so and I just wanted to state it as everyone else. (FYI *even if you dont agree with what I have said dont bother replying to it* i dont really need to be told its already obvious)


Oops, you have broken a cardinal forum rule. Once you put your opinion out there, others ARE allowed to remark on it. 



Anthony8858 said:


> Forgetaboutit.... The OP is probably sitting in the garage, snuggled up next to the lawnmower.
> 
> Time to move on.


Nah, the doggy is snuggled with the lawnmower; the owner is inside in the recliner.

True enough, time to move on.!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

TheBomber said:


> I am sick and tired of everyone giving me their opinion. I did not ask for advice on how to raise my puppy, I asked for advice on how to help him behave. It is my puppy and it is mine and my husband's choice whether or not we keep him in the yard or in the house or in the garage or if we want him to live in a car for that matter. It is no one's business anyway on how I raise my puppy. I am not on here bashing everyone for the way they raise their dogs.
> 
> This will be my last post and I will NEVER be back on this website. I understand you are extremely passionate about your dog, but that is no excuse to be mean to people.
> 
> BTW: It is a dog, NOT a kid.


lol, this reply is comical! You ask for advice and then get mad when you get it? Childish!

BTW, a GSD isn't a child, but it is the third most intelligent dog in the world. Very smart dog and deserves much better than wasting its intelligence away locked in your garage all day.


----------



## Anthony8858

In the OP's defense, you guys can be a tough bunch. I've had my share of "run in's" with a couple of you, to the point where... if I lived closer, I'd throw the "poopy bag" on your front lawn. 

Darn dog owners could be more vicious than the dog.


----------



## GSKnight

When you put a question out there... you may not like the answers.


----------



## Kittilicious

Anthony8858 said:


> In the OP's defense, you guys can be a tough bunch. I've had my share of "run in's" with a couple of you, to the point where... if I lived closer, I'd throw the "poopy bag" on your front lawn.
> 
> Darn dog owners could be more vicious than the dog.


Gotta agree with you. Everyone jumped on her about the dog being outside. Ok, so the dog is going to live outside, not many of our choices, but so be it.. it does NOT make her a bad dog owner. It does, however, make it harder to train the dog but we should have just took a deep breath and said "ok, since you won't be bringing it in the house then this is what you do...." and continue to give advice for the outside behavior. 

Dogs do live outside.. some very well behaved dogs live outside.


----------



## 1rockyracoon1

chelle said:


> Oops, you have broken a cardinal forum rule. Once you put your opinion out there, others ARE allowed to remark on it.
> 
> 
> Well I was actualling trying to just be nice, YES I know people are allowed, I was also trying to make a point that once you have 3 pages of pretty much nothing other than your a bad owner and smart remarks that it has been beat to death and not neccesary any more or really at all. threads like this one are no wonder why people dont want to stay on the forum, these threads are uselesss when they end up like this one.


----------



## Anthony8858

I confess... i was one of the first that suggested they find the dog a new home.

HOWEVER.. I suggested that because the dog was a rescue, that ended up in a garage.
Not cool, IMO.


----------



## Anthony8858

TheBomber said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> We are keeping Bomber in the garage, not the house. My husband and I do not want him in the house. He will be a dog that stays outside or in the garage.
> 
> About the picture....I cannot figure out how to add one to my profile.


I think this is where everybody got their feathers ruffled.


----------



## k_sep

Anthony8858 said:


> I think this is where everybody got their feathers ruffled.


That and the fact that the title of this thread can be applied to both the dog and the owner. :crazy:


----------



## RocketDog

^ LOL

Not EVERYONE was nasty. 

In the beginning, my first couple posts addressed their question directly, with a hint about the outdoor thing. Then my third post directly addressed that. I tried to explain that while my first dog was an "outside" dog, he lived inside the first several months of puppyhood and spent a LOT if inside time. Plus, he went everywhere with me, and on the nights DH wasn't home and I watched a scary movie, I made him sleep inside  

Then I tried to relay that while I feel he was a happy, well-cared for dog (and he really did choose to sleep outside, he was always so hot) that was my first "heart" dog, I really grew to like having the next dog inside. My pup now is inside and I wouldn't have it any other way. 

The OP never responded to any of those. Plus, there were other posters who did try to address their question. They never responded to those posts. They could've and just ignored the rest instead of throwing a tantrum.


----------



## sparra

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Well, I'm sorry that you don't like the opinions you were given - you did ask for them, though, and that's what people have been doing, giving their opinion. I hope you don't give up on the board because there is a lot of great info here that might help you. But as you have already seen, you may not always like the advice you're given.


Unless the OP brings her dog inside no-one here is going to help her so why shouldn't she give up on this forum?
I am pretty sure she is not going to change her mind so she might as well just go ask a trainer.
That is what has annoyed me about this thread.....fine you don't agree with what she is doing but you could still offer some advice as to how she can deal with her dog but because she won't bring it in the house....well just go away...we don't want to help you. Makes me wonder sometimes if the dog is really everyone's priority as now she will just go away completely pissed off.
As for her not telling you why she won't have the dog in the house...it is none of your business.....maybe her husband beats her and if she lets the dog in he will give her a hiding......I mean who do you all think you are demanding her reasons.....If the dog does end up back in a shelter, this forum has done nothing to try and help prevent that.....


----------



## Jack's Dad

sparra said:


> Unless the OP brings her dog inside no-one here is going to help her so why shouldn't she give up on this forum?
> I am pretty sure she is not going to change her mind so she might as well just go ask a trainer.
> That is what has annoyed me about this thread.....fine you don't agree with what she is doing but you could still offer some advice as to how she can deal with her dog but because she won't bring it in the house....well just go away...we don't want to help you. Makes me wonder sometimes if the dog is really everyone's priority as now she will just go away completely pissed off.
> As for her not telling you why she won't have the dog in the house...it is none of your business.....maybe her husband beats her and if she lets the dog in he will give her a hiding......I mean who do you all think you are demanding her reasons.....If the dog does end up back in a shelter, this forum has done nothing to try and help prevent that.....


:thumbup: Same old **** different thread.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

What's frustrating about these kinds of threads is that there are a couple of things that would help her, but she absolutely refuses to try one of them. She did say she had signed up for OB classes, and good for her - that should definitely improve things if they're willing to go to classes and work on the exercises consistently. 

But it would also help if she were to consider having the puppy spend more time with the family by living indoors with them. The stronger the relationship and bond, along_ with_ the training, the better the puppy is going to listen and respond. I don't see anyone refusing to help her, I see her rejecting a key piece of the advice she's been given. :shrug: She wants help, but only the kind of help she's decide she agrees with.


----------



## sparra

TheBomber said:


> Thanks for everyone's concern for our new companion, Bomber.
> 
> Just as an update and to put everyone's mind at ease, Bomber is doing great.
> 
> Even though he sleeps in the insulated garage at night, he is able to spend alot of time with us. I enjoy doing all my flower and landscaping and my husband spends alot of time in our other garage restoring cars as a hobby. Bomber is able to spend all this time with us. When it is time to go to bed, Bomber walks back into the garage kennel and lays down in his bed.
> 
> Once we are able to get a dog door installed, we plan on moving his kennel outside for him to have shelter when he doesn't want to be indoors but also build him his own "go-to" place in the garage, for when it is storming or really cold.
> 
> Oh yeah, Bomber loves playing with the neighbors dogs and the water hose!
> 
> Thanks again.


Did you miss this post??

Now go back to page 4 and have a look at some of the responses she got after that. 
She comes back to say she is doing better and she still gets completely hammered because she has not brought the dog inside.
If she had told you why she can't bring the dog in would there be ANY reason good enough to satisfy everyone? So what's the point answering anyway.
That's all I have to say......


----------



## Jack's Dad

Cassidy's Mom said:


> What's frustrating about these kinds of threads is that there are a couple of things that would help her, but she absolutely refuses to try one of them. She did say she had signed up for OB classes, and good for her - that should definitely improve things if they're willing to go to classes and work on the exercises consistently.
> 
> But it would also help if she were to consider having the puppy spend more time with the family by living indoors with them. The stronger the relationship and bond, along_ with_ the training, the better the puppy is going to listen and respond. I don't see anyone refusing to help her, I see her rejecting a key piece of the advice she's been given. :shrug: She wants help, but only the kind of help she's decide she agrees with.


It's not that what you just said may be sound advice but from the beginning almost no one can get past the outside issue. I know it is unreal to many on this forum but lots of dogs live outside. I live in a somewhat rural area and it's probably about 50/50 Indoor/outdoor dogs. 
As near as I can tell anyone who has an outside dog may as well not ask for advice unless they are willing to listen to poster after poster focus only on where the dog will be located.
For the record my 2 dogs sleep inside but if they didn't and I really wanted advice I'd either get it elsewhere or not admit it on this forum.


----------



## chelle

True enough, many (myself included), were pretty focused on the dog living outside, especially a pup they'd just gotten. (I was actually more about the bonding with a new dog, when it lived apart from the family, but w/e.)

I'm not against outdoor dogs, even though I've never had one and wouldn't own one that I felt I needed to leave outdoors. Just me and it sounds like I'm in good company on that sentiment.

A forum is about information exchange and the OP's refusal to say why it must be the dog was outside was clearly annoying to many people. She simply wanted answers for her issue (the dog not listening), and wouldn't exchange information that MAY have likely allowed better feedback. So people were curious, so WHAT? Perhaps it was "none of our business," but you do need the full picture to give an honest, well thought out response. If the OP wasn't willing to do that, why condemn those who were trying to work with the question?


----------



## Jack's Dad

CeCe said:


> Very sad to hear your pup won't be living inside with you. It sounds as though he may have been better off at the dump.



The first two people were polite, helpful, but mentioned the house right off the bat.

The third response was the one above. Most people would have been gone right then, but the OP actually came back for more and got it.

Is there something wrong with accepting the fact that all dog owners don't have their dog attached to their hip at all times and some of them don't keep them in the house.

It would be interesting to see how this thread would have gone if the OP never mentioned the garage or outside. Just simply asked for help with the pup not listening.


----------



## k_sep

Jack's Dad said:


> The first two people were polite, helpful, but mentioned the house right off the bat.
> 
> The third response was the one above. Most people would have been gone right then, but the OP actually came back for more and got it.
> 
> Is there something wrong with accepting the fact that all dog owners don't have their dog attached to their hip at all times and some of them don't keep them in the house.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how this thread would have gone if the OP never mentioned the garage or outside. Just simply asked for help with the pup not listening.


People need to have thicker skin. You can't expect everyone, particularly on the internet, to be sunshine and roses. It's anonymous for the most part, that just invites people to be unpleasant. She's putting up information for everyone to see, others are going to comment, they're going to judge, and they are going to disagree. If the OP didn't want feedback, whether positive or negative, then they shouldn't have posted. I'm sure there are plenty of topics similar all over the site and all over the internet.


----------



## chelle

k_sep said:


> People need to have thicker skin. You can't expect everyone, particularly on the internet, to be sunshine and roses. It's anonymous for the most part, that just invites people to be unpleasant. She's putting up information for everyone to see, others are going to comment, they're going to judge, and they are going to disagree. If the OP didn't want feedback, whether positive or negative, then they shouldn't have posted. I'm sure there are plenty of topics similar all over the site and all over the internet.


I loooove the "thicker skin" arguement. LOVE it. To me, that's one way to say, hey, I'm gonna be really insulting and if you're offended, YOU just need "thicker skin."

Sorry, but I hate that.

I'm 50/50 on this one. Wish OP would've talked about why the dog must be raised in a garage, but not necessarily, automatically against that choice. I simply saw it as a detriment to the goal she wanted to achieve. 

In all reality, she probably had NO idea how people would view raising the pup in a garage. She likely put that out there and was pretty surprised to hear the negativity regarding that. Just my .02, could be wrong... usually am.


----------



## k_sep

chelle said:


> I loooove the "thicker skin" arguement. LOVE it. To me, that's one way to say, hey, I'm gonna be really insulting and if you're offended, YOU just need "thicker skin."
> 
> Sorry, but I hate that.
> 
> I'm 50/50 on this one. Wish OP would've talked about why the dog must be raised in a garage, but not necessarily, automatically against that choice. I simply saw it as a detriment to the goal she wanted to achieve.
> 
> In all reality, she probably had NO idea how people would view raising the pup in a garage. She likely put that out there and was pretty surprised to hear the negativity regarding that. Just my .02, could be wrong... usually am.


I'm not saying that people should be insulting and antagonistic. I'm just saying that people are going to be insulting and antagonistic. It would be nice if everyone was friendly and helpful, but it's not going to happen. There were a lot of people that jumped on the dog being outside, sure, but not all of them were insulting. The one comment about it being better off at the dump was certainly out of line, but there were plenty of comments that were saying the bond will be stronger if the OP spent more time with the dog and different variations of that. Sure, it was the same thing over and over again for like eight pages, but it was advice on how to get the dog to listen better, which was what the OP wanted. OP was offended by that and doesn't want to be apart of the community because of it. I understand that and I get it. No one wants to be on the receiving end of insults, but they need to expect some of it. You can't just leave because everyone's not being nice to you; that's just silly.

Heck, I commented on the first page. I asked OP why the dog was going to be outside. I didn't make any demands, and I also made some suggestions on how to make the dog listen better from my own experiences with Luna. I don't think I said anything was rude. OP got plenty of that, but didn't seem to want to focus on anything but the negative.

Basically, what I'm trying to say is that she seems to care for the dog because she was willing to ask others, a board specifically for GSDs about her problem. But I think it's a bit silly if someone's going to not continue to ask for advice if they don't need it because people were mean to them. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Jack's Dad

k_sep said:


> People need to have thicker skin. You can't expect everyone, particularly on the internet, to be sunshine and roses. It's anonymous for the most part, that just invites people to be unpleasant. She's putting up information for everyone to see, others are going to comment, they're going to judge, and they are going to disagree. If the OP didn't want feedback, whether positive or negative, then they shouldn't have posted. I'm sure there are plenty of topics similar all over the site and all over the internet.


No they need to find someone or someplace that will actually help.

That does happen here but not on this thread. 

I'm only on one other forum for cars and 99.9% of the time everyone is helpful. 

I guess some GSD people can't do that when they are such experts on all things related to not only their own dogs but everone else's.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

chelle said:


> I simply saw it as *a detriment to the goal she wanted to achieve*.


Yes, exactly. She (and everyone else for that matter) is free to raise their puppies any way they like, but when they come here for advice about a problem that might be improved if they are willing to have an open mind and consider doing things differently, well, people are going to point out the obvious. There were a couple of posts that I thought were a bit harsh, but for the most part I thought people were sincerely trying to help her understand that you can't always improve your puppy's behavior without making some changes in the environment, that how your puppy is raised and how he behaves are not necessarily mutually exclusive, one can and often does have an effect on the other.

I'm sorry if she got offended by that but it's really not an offensive notion per se, unless you're bound and determined to stubbornly cling to your current way of doing things and don't want to hear anything that challenges your preconceived notions, such as "dogs don't belong in the house". Of course we don't know if that's the reason this puppy won't ever be allowed in the house, because the OP declined to answer that question. No, she doesn't _owe_ us a reason, but the fact that she refused to give one and got all defensive when asked, implies that that they simply don't want him there.


----------



## Sue_1054

TheBomber said:


> We recently rescued a 4 month old German Shepherd puppy. He was found at the dump. We have only had him about 2 weeks. Bomber can sit. He is crate trained. He will go to the bathroom outside. However, he will not listen to anything my husband or I tell him. If we tell him "no" he does not listen. He keeps doing whatever he was doing. When he does listen we tell him "good boy" and give him a treat. He likes to bite as well as pull when walking on a leash. We are trying to get him to not do this. As of right now we are keeping him in the garage while we get a fence around the house so he can run around in the yard. My neighbors have small dogs and we don't want Bomber to hurt them. We try to get him out everyday and play with him and exercise him until we get the fence put in. Does anyone have any suggestions about how to get him to listen?
> 
> BTW: We did sign him up for Obedience Classes at our local Petsmart but those do not start until December 13th!


That is just very sad, that beautiful puppy can not live among 
the people who rescued him. Question: why did you even bring him back to your place?


----------



## Pytheis

Sue_1054 said:


> That is just very sad, that beautiful puppy can not live among
> the people who rescued him. Question: why did you even bring him back to your place?


This is a super old thread. OP and most other posters are long gone.


----------

